# RCScrewz 19 turn



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Keith,

I didn't see any recent RCScrewz postings listed so I thought I'd start one. I was just curious if you've had much of a turn out for 19 turn sedan or 1/12th scale racing? Also, do you stock 19 turn motors in the shop? Lastly, do you have anymore of those cool TRC sedan foam tires with black rims? I was hoping to make it out for racing soon.

Thanks,

Kevin Bacon


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Go to our website www.rcscrewz.com under Club racing - 19Turn is the biggest class for sedan - and the 1/12 scales are showing up more every week


----------

